# IOTHiddenMenu Activity



## romyg (Oct 9, 2011)

Not sure if this is useful for any development activity, but I found an interesting Activity on my S3: IOTHiddenMenu. I was using Nova Launcher's Activities nenu.
Here's a some screenshots...















There's also an Activity called "checkLockCode" that sounds interesting..

No idea if this stuff is already known and understood by the devs, but I haven't read about it in any S3 forums yet.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

This the standard hidden menu that services techs use to remote debug/troubleshoot issues using keypad combos from the dialer.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------

